# Heating Tren in Oven?



## splendor79 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have made 2 tren ace homebrews, the first one came out really good but the second one didn´t go so well, the powder looked like syrup and also many floating particles 
I did manage to rescue it by heating it for a long time so the syrup like powder melted but there were still these small tren particles floating around
I needed 4 nalgene filters to filter all the particles out 

how is best to heat tren so it won´t oxidise?
put ba and bb before heating the powder or after?
put powder in oven without preheating the oven?
add some oil to the powder before heating?


----------



## FordFan (Jun 26, 2014)

I have always added all components and heated slowly. Never increasing heat more than needed.

Were both batches from same raws?


----------



## splendor79 (Jun 26, 2014)

yes same raws
should I preheat the oven or maybe just put it in before I turn the oven on?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 26, 2014)

Wth?.lol. you cant melt raw in oven solo..im confused like hell here ..
Tren raws vary from some source who doesnt give a shit what they send. Visualize a guy going to a market like walmart but is all raws and him saving a dollar sending you shit...Random buys are what you get. Sounds like you got crap..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 26, 2014)

Why an oven?  ..how bout a pan on a stovetop? Geesus....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Why an oven?  ..how bout a pan on a stovetop? Geesus....


Hey smart pants its Jesus or (hey-soos)


----------



## FordFan (Jun 27, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Why an oven?  ..how bout a pan on a stovetop? Geesus....



Lol, just saw this. If you're going to brew, invest in a hot plate/ stirrer. You will thank yourself later.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 27, 2014)

Add Raws BA and BB.  Heat in beeker on hot plate.  Or even put the beeker in a pot of hot water on the stove.  Start low to med heat.  Do not let water boil.  Heat slowly and stir as needed  then add oil and keep heating until nice and clear.  

Remove.  Let cool.  Then filter.  Can filter 2x if you want to make final product clear otherwise some Tren is a little cloudy (not a bad thing) which some people don't like.


----------

